# Swype Beta now for Kindle Fire



## djkeller3

Just to let everyone know you can now go to Swype.com, sign up for the beta with your KF and get your fully functioning and official Swype hot off the press!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## aydos

Ok I have downloaded my official beta from ky email link and installed it. However, I do not have anything under input method except for kindle keyboard. How do I activate swype?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## frnkwlf

Same issue aydos, i have sywpe installed,however when the installer asks to enable, i don't have the option to select a different keyboard.

Any thoughts on how to get it installed?


----------



## aydos

I have not found anything yet.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## djkeller3

What ROM are you guys on?

I had problems installing/running various apps, including Swype, on the stock ROM. I'm not sure that a normal Swype beta download will work on the stock ROM.

If you're using the stock ROM, you can still use Swype, but it involves moving the apk to the systems.app folder, changing permissions and then deleting the apk. There are more detailed instructions on XDA.

If you're running a ROM other than stock, simply sign up for Swype beta (use a different email from the one you're using for the beta on your phone), and do the typical download/install.

Kindle Fire
ROM: CyanogenMod 7.2.0
Kernel: 0xD34D 
Overclock: 1.3 GHz max, 1.3 GHz min
Launcher: ADW EX


----------



## djkeller3

I think what I was trying to say in the OP is that, provided your ROM will let you install and run Swype, the Swype Beta site will recognize your KF as a compatible device and will authorize your download, which was definitely NOT the case a few weeks ago.

Kindle Fire
ROM: CyanogenMod 7.2.0
Kernel: 0xD34D 
Overclock: 1.3 GHz max, 1.3 GHz min
Launcher: ADW EX


----------



## frnkwlf

Im running rooted stock, haven't otpicked a Rom yet, maybe bifmod blaze until ics is fully functional. Ill give your suggestion a shot


----------



## frnkwlf

Im running rooted stock, haven't picked a Rom yet, maybe bifmod blaze until ics is fully functional. Ill give your suggestion a shot


----------



## frnkwlf

Im running rooted stock, haven't picked a Rom yet, maybe bifmod blaze until ics is fully functional. Ill give your suggestion a shot


----------



## frnkwlf

Ok, got Swype working without having to go to a specific ROM. found this fix in XDa.

1. Go to your data/app folder via root explorer and move the Swype apk to your system/app folder
2. Reboot
3. Go to mail/twitter, etc where you can enter text with the keyboard and long press stop the select input method pops up and select Swype. Swype will force close.
4. Go back to the system/app folder and reinstall Swype and then go back and enter text, long presses to select input method, select Swype and you're off!


----------

